#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Orale S*ks, Vr en N het huwelijk haram?

## Reina

Ik had laatst een discussie met een marokkaans meisje op school, zij is nog wel maagd, maar doet aan orale seks. Ze weet zelf ook wel dat wat zij doet niet goed is. Maar ze zei dat orale seks wel mag als je getrouwd bent. 
Is dat zo?

Zijn orale en anale seks niet allebei haram?

Of ben ik nou verkeerd ingelicht?  :Confused: 



Alvast bedankt,  :grote grijns:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Ik had laatst een discussie met een marokkaans meisje op school, zij is nog wel maagd, maar doet aan orale seks. Ze weet zelf ook wel dat wat zij doet niet goed is. Maar ze zei dat orale seks wel mag als je getrouwd bent. 
> Is dat zo?
> 
> Zijn orale en anale seks niet allebei haram?
> 
> Of ben ik nou verkeerd ingelicht? 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja hoor schat, gewoon blijven door pijpen! En vooral dat gebonk in je kont!

----------


## Riffiaatje

Anale seks is haram.

Orale seks wordt afgeraden, maar is toegestaan als beide partners er geen moeite mee hebben heb ik ergens gelezen. Maar Allah oe 3alam.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Ja hoor schat, gewoon blijven door pijpen!*


Bevooroordeelde snol,
Ik had het kunnen weten dat er idioten als jij zouden reageren..
Geen reacties a.u.b als je zo denkt.







 :petaf:

----------


## Goodnight

walgelijke reactie (bovenstaand) bwt....

maar goed.

Reina, ik heb ooit begrepen dat alleen anale sex verboden is.

----------


## SportFreak

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Bevooroordeelde snol,
> Ik had het kunnen weten dat er idioten als jij zouden reageren..
> Geen reacties a.u.b als je zo denkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je hebt TheArab geil gemaakt daarom reageert hij zo  :grote grijns:

----------


## Goodnight

Het is verboden voor een moslimman om van achter (in de anus) bij zijn vrouw naar binnen te gaan. Dit is de uitleg van de aya Jullie vrouwen zijn zoals een akker voor jullie; dus benader jullie akker wanneer of hoe jullie wensen. 

(Aangezien een akker alleen kan verwijzen naar een plaats waar iets kan groeien). Er zijn ook andere ahadieth over dit onderwerp, waaronder de volgende: 

Op het gezag van Oem Salama (ra) die zei: Toen de Moehadjirien naar de Ansaar in Al-Madinah kwamen huwden sommige van hen vrouwen van de Ansaar. De vrouwen van de Moehadjirien lagen op hun gezichten (tijdens seksuele omgang), terwijl de vrouwen van de Ansaar dit nooit deden. Toen wilde n van de mannen van de Moehadjirien dat zijn vrouw dat deed. Zij weigerde dit tot zij erover aan de profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) kon vragen, maar zij was te verlegen deze vraag te stellen en dus vroeg Oem Salama het aan hem (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem). Daarna werd de aya geopenbaard die zegt: 

Jullie vrouwen zijn zoals een akker voor jullie; dus benader jullie akker waneer of hoe jullie wensen. (Al-Baqarah: 223) 

De profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) zei: nee! (niet op iedere manier die je wenst) Behalve in n opening ! (Dit is het vrouwelijke geslachtsdeel). (Ahmed, At-tirmidhie en anderen; sahih) 

Het doen van Al-woedoe tussen twee handelingen met je vrouw Als een moslimman seksuele omgang met zijn vrouw op een legale manier heeft gehad en het verlangen heeft nog een keer tot haar terug te keren, kan hij eerst Al-woedoe doen, gebaseerd op de verklaring van de profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem): Als n van jullie tot zijn vrouw komt en dan wenst een andere keer tot haar terug te keren, laat hem dan tussen de twee keren Al-woedoe doen (in een andere versie, dezelfde Al-woedoe die hij doen voor het gebed, want waarlijk, het zal zijn terug keer versterken.) (Moeslim, Ibn Abi Shaibah en anderen). 

Baden (Ghoesl) echter, geniet de voorkeur boven het doen van Al-woedoe in zulke situaties. 

Abi Raafi heeft overgeleverd: Dat de profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) de rondes op n nacht bij al zijn vrouwen maakte en baadde in het huis van ieder. Hij (de overleveraar) vroeg de profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem): Had je niet n keer (op het eind ) kunnen baden? De profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) antwoordde: Deze manier is zuiverder, schoner en beter. (Aboe Dawoed, An-Nasai, Hasan in Al-Ishrah en anderen) 



Baden met je echtgenoot.. 

Het is toegestaan voor de man en zijn vrouw samen te baden op dezelfde plaats, zelfs hoewel hij haar geslachtsdelen ziet en zij de zijne. Dit wordt bevestigd door een aantal hadith waaronder: 

op het gezag van Aisha (ra) die zei: Ik baadde samen met de profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) van n enkel vat water dat tussen ons stond, zodat onze handen er samen in botsten. Hij (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) had de gewoonte me op te jagen zodat ik zei: Laat wat voor mij! Zij voegde eraan toe: Wij bevonden ons in een staat van djanaabah (dit betekent na seksuele omgang te hebben gehad). (Boekharie & Moeslim) 

Op het gezag van Mauawiya Ibn Haida die zei: Ik zei: O boodschapper van Allah, wat van onze naaktheid is toegestaan en voor wat moeten we oppassen? De profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) antwoordde: Bewaak je naaktheid behalve voor je vrouw of degenen die je rechterhand bezitten. (dus is het toegestaan voor beide echtgenoten naar elkaar te kijken en elkaars lichamen aan te raken, ook de geslachtsdelen) Hij zei: O boodschapper van Allah, hoe zit het als mensen met elkaar zijn? 

De profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) antwoordde: Als je er zeker van kunt zijn dat niemand ooit je naaktheid ziet, doe het dan. Hij zei: O boodschapper van Allah, hoe zit het met iemand die alleen is? De profeet (Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem) zei: Allah verdient meer jouw schaamte dan de mensen. (Ahmed, Aboe Dawoed, at-Tirmidhie en anderen; Sahih) 



Gemeenschap tijdens menstruatie... 

Het is verboden voor een moslimman seksuele omgang te hebben met zijn vrouw wanneer zij haar menstruatie heeft. Dat staat duidelijk in de volgende aya van de koran: 

Zij vragen jou over de menstruatie van de vrouw. Zeg: Dit is een adha (schadelijk iets); blijft dus weg van vrouwen tijdens hun menstruatie en nader hen niet totdat zij schoon zijn. Maar als zij zich hebben gereinigd, benader hen dan zoals Allah jullie bevolen heeft. Want Allah houdt van degenen die zich voortdurend naar hem keren en Hij houd van degenen die zich voortdurend zuiver en schoon houden. (Al-Baqarah:222)

Een ieder die seksuele omgang heeft met een menstruerende vrouw, of met een vrouw van achter (de anus), of een waarzegger benadert en gelooft in wat hem verteld wordt, is ongelovig in datgene dat aan Mohammed werd geopenbaard. (Aboe Dawoed, at-Tirmidhie en anderen: Sahih) 

Op het gezag van Anas ibn Malik die zei: Als n van de vrouwen van de joden haar periode had, zetten zij haar uit haar huis en zij aten, dronken of sliepen niet met haar in het huis. De profeet (vzmh) werd hierover gevraagd en Allah openbaarde de aya: Zij vragen jou over de menstruatie van vrouwen. Zeg: dit is een adha (schadelijk iets); blijft dus weg van vrouwen tijdens hun menstruatie, Vervolgens zei de profeet (vzmh): Blijf met hen in het huis en doe alles behalve gemeenschap. (moeslim, Abou Auwaana en Aboe Dawoed) 



0rale Gemeenschap.. 

Het wordt afgeraden, maar is niet haraam, wa Allahoe a'lam.. Question: One of the sisters is asking, saying that she is a practising young woman who got married six months ago. (She says) her husband demands she suck his penis, and she asks if this is permissible or not? 

Response: All praise is due to Allaah (alone). There is no doubt that (the request of) this practise from the husband of the questioner is a disgusting practise and obviously disliked. It also undermines the (good) manners between the husband and wife, and could possibly be a cause for (each partner) disliking (the other) and (leading to) separation (divorce).

Aa.ishah (radhi-yallaahu 'anhaa) was one of the wives of the Messenger of Allaah (sal-Allaahu `alayhe wa sallam), and it has been narrated on her authority that:

((He (sal-Allaahu `alayhe wa sallam) did not see this of her and she did not see this of him)). (i.e. they did not see each others private parts, even though it is permisible). 

As regards the ruling about this, then the least that can be said about it is that it is disliked, and Allaah knows best.

Shaykh Abdullaah ibn Munee
Fataawa Muhimmah li-Nisaa. al-Ummah  Page 154

Note: The basic ruling regarding the wife seeking pleasure of her husbands penis is that of permissibility, however, that which is feared is that this act may lead to possible oral intake of sperm or prostatic fluids. The Hanaabilah have indicated the permissibility of a wife kissing her husbands penis, as is mentioned in ((al-Insaaf)) of al-Maardeenee [Volume 8, Page 33], and this is the opinion of Ibn Aqeel and other than him. Also, Asbagh from the Maalikiyyah has indicated the permissibility of a man kissing his wifes vagina as is mentioned in ((Tafseer al-Qurtubee)) [Volume 12, Page 231].

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Riffiaatje_ 
> *Anale seks is haram.
> 
> Orale seks wordt afgeraden, maar is toegestaan als beide partners er geen moeite mee hebben heb ik ergens gelezen. Maar Allah oe 3alam.*


Ze heeft een vriend ze is niet getrouwd. Dus is niet toegestaan  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *walgelijke reactie (bovenstaand) bwt....
> 
> maar goed.
> 
> Reina, ik heb ooit begrepen dat alleen anale sex verboden is.*


Ik vind het eigenlijk best ranzig... :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ze heeft een vriend ze is niet getrouwd. Dus is niet toegestaan *


Na het huwelijk wel, heb ik nu begrepen?

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Ik vind het eigenlijk best ranzig...*


Orale sex?

Moet een ieder voor zichzelf weten vind ik.
is niet verboden dus als men het lekker vind  :grote grijns:

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Na het huwelijk wel, heb ik nu begrepen?*


 sex op wat voor manier dan ook is verboden voor het huwelijk....

----------


## Riffiaatje

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ze heeft een vriend ze is niet getrouwd. Dus is niet toegestaan *


Dat spreekt voor zich.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *sex op wat voor manier dan ook is verboden voor het huwelijk....*


haha blonde opmerking van mij  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *haha blonde opmerking van mij *


ga je haar snel kleuren hoor  :ego:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Riffiaatje_ 
> *Dat spreekt voor zich.*


wbt orale sex zijn de 3ulema er nog niet over eens. Een zegt is toegestaan bij de man behalve het voorvocht mag niet worden "aangeraakt" de ander zegt is niet toegestaan want is onhygienisch zowel bij man als vrouw.. Dus groot discussiepunt...

----------


## Koukousbaous

Ja Hoor Iemand Begint Een Topic Over Sex En Iedereen Wordt Wakker, 10 Posts Per Minuut  :hihi: 


ye MGharba... Stelletje Geile Holbewoners!

 :blij:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Koukousbaous_ 
> *
> 
> Ja Hoor Iemand Begint Een Topic Over Sex En Iedereen Wordt Wakker, 10 Posts Per Minuut 
> 
> 
> ye MGharba... Stelletje Geile Holbewoners!
> 
>  
> ...


Gij ook zo te zien  :haha:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Bevooroordeelde snol,
> Ik had het kunnen weten dat er idioten als jij zouden reageren..
> Geen reacties a.u.b als je zo denkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jij vraagt toch of je door mag pijpen (en slikken!) en in je kont genaaid mag worden van de Islam! Ik zeg dus ja hoor, vooral door gaan!

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Koukousbaous_ 
> *
> 
> Ja Hoor Iemand Begint Een Topic Over Sex En Iedereen Wordt Wakker, 10 Posts Per Minuut 
> 
> 
> ye MGharba... Stelletje Geile Holbewoners!
> 
>  
> ...


Neej helemaal niet, tis gewoon cht een belangrijke discussie punt!
Jij denkt aan seks = lachen! Maar stel dat dit haram is, dan zijn dr veel islamieten die gewoon iets harams doen, het is eigenlijk niet helemaal duidelijk. Staat het cht niet ergens heel duidelijk beschreven in de Koran?

----------


## Koukousbaous

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Gij ook zo te zien *





Keenker Eey

Ik Merk het Alleen Op  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Jij vraagt toch of je door mag pijpen (en slikken!) en in je kont genaaid mag worden van de Islam! Ik zeg dus ja hoor, vooral door gaan!*


Hoe kan ik, in Godsnaam, ergens mee doorgaan, waar ik niet ns aan begonnen ben. (en ook niet aan ga beginnen, althans, zolang ik niet getrouwd ben, zker niet)

Dus hou je debiele opmerkingen voor je, of ga anders op maroc.chat meisjes lastig vallen, met je geile opmerkingen...

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Ik had laatst een discussie met een marokkaans meisje op school, zij is nog wel maagd, maar doet aan orale seks. Ze weet zelf ook wel dat wat zij doet niet goed is. Maar ze zei dat orale seks wel mag als je getrouwd bent. 
> Is dat zo?
> 
> Zijn orale en anale seks niet allebei haram?
> 
> Of ben ik nou verkeerd ingelicht? 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: 

Hoe kan iemand die aan orale en anale seks doet maagd zijn?
Een maagd is nog steeds een sterrenbeeld, of iemand die nog "onaangeraakt" is.
Of bedoel je met "maagd" iemand die nog nooit vaginale seks heeft gehad?
Iemand die geen vaginale seks heeft gehad, maar wel aan andere vormen van seks doet, is geen maagd meer

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Koukousbaous_ 
> *
> 
> Keenker Eey
> 
> Ik Merk het Alleen Op 
> 
> *


Op turkey.nl  , holland.nl , suriname.nl  , america.nl , was het je vast niet opgevallen yek? Dan waren het mensen geweest, die serieus willen reageren op een onderwerp, maar omdat dit MAROC.NL is, denk jij door, en bevestig je de vooroordelen, over o.a. jezelf...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door assassijn_ 
> *
> 
> Hoe kan iemand die aan orale en anale seks doet maagd zijn?
> Een maagd is nog steeds een sterrenbeeld, of iemand die nog "onaangeraakt" is.
> Of bedoel je met "maagd" iemand die nog nooit vaginale seks heeft gehad?
> Iemand die geen vaginale seks heeft gehad, maar wel aan andere vormen van seks doet, is geen maagd meer*


Zij doet niet aan anaal  :moe:  , en jah, voor mij ben je pas ntmaagd als je vaginale seks hebt gehad.

doeg

----------


## Koukousbaous

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Op turkey.nl  , holland.nl , suriname.nl  , america.nl , was het je vast niet opgevallen yek? Dan waren het mensen geweest, die serieus willen reageren op een onderwerp, maar omdat dit MAROC.NL is, denk jij door, en bevestig je de vooroordelen, over o.a. jezelf...*


 :Confused:  




Vooroordelen?

Mens Jij Zou Echt Van Die Pillen Af Moeten Blijven...


Als Je Echt Een Juist Antwoord Op Je Vraag Wil Doe Je Dat Niet Met Internet.

Ga Naar Een Echte Imam Met Je Vraag...

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Zij doet niet aan anaal  , en jah, voor mij ben je pas ntmaagd als je vaginale seks hebt gehad.
> 
> doeg*


Dat is echt een kromme gedachte, ben je dom ofzo?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Koukousbaous_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vooroordelen?
> 
> Mens Jij Zou Echt Van Die Pillen Af Moeten Blijven...
> ...


Tuurlijk, en hoe vraag ik dat zo netjes mogelijk?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## assassijn

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Zij doet niet aan anaal  , en jah, voor mij ben je pas ntmaagd als je vaginale seks hebt gehad.
> 
> doeg*


Maagd zijn is niet iets wat tussen je benen zit meid.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Dat is echt een kromme gedachte, ben je dom ofzo?*



omdat jij dat zegt? Nee!
omdat ik zeg dat ik vind dat je pas ontmaagd bent als je vaginale seks hebt gehad?..ja..  :nerveus:  

jah, jullie hebben gelijk wat dat betreft.


doeg

----------


## Koukousbaous

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Tuurlijk, en hoe vraag ik dat zo netjes mogelijk?
> 
> *




Imam Ik Wil Qowed Doen In Mond, Mag Het? (Please Please Please?)  :hihi: 







Sjongejonge Stuur Er Een Gozer Op Af En Laat Hem Dat OP de Zelfde Manier Vragen Als Je Het Hier Hebt Gedaan...

----------


## Goodnight

Reina....je bent geen maagd meer als je wat voor sex dan ook hebt gehad.Dus niet alleen vaginale sex.

dat is traditionele achterlijkheid......

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *Reina....je bent geen maagd meer als je wat voor sex dan ook hebt gehad.Dus niet alleen vaginale sex.
> 
> dat is traditionele achterlijkheid......*



en wie van jullie houdt zich hier aan? (of heeft zich hieraan gehouden)

 :gniffel:

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *en wie van jullie houdt zich hier aan? (of heeft zich hieraan gehouden)
> 
> *


 ?

wat is dat nu weer voor vreemde vraag.
het gaat er niet om wie zich daar aan houdt of niet...dat moet een ieder zelf bepalen.

het gaat erom dat je gewoon geen maagd bent ook al is dat maagdenvliesje nog intact zolang je verder allerlei soorten sex hebt gehad.Alleen de mensen die heel traditioneel denken: bruidje bloed eerste nacht?dan zij is maagd.......

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *?
> 
> wat is dat nu weer voor vreemde vraag.
> het gaat er niet om wie zich daar aan houdt of niet...dat moet een ieder zelf bepalen.
> 
> het gaat erom dat je gewoon geen maagd bent ook al is dat maagdenvliesje nog intact zolang je verder allerlei soorten sex hebt gehad.Alleen de mensen die heel traditioneel denken: bruidje bloed eerste nacht?dan zij is maagd.......*



Trlijk bepaal je dat voor jezelf, mag ik dan misschien ook voor mijzelf bepalen of ik er nieuwsgierig naar ben of niet?
het is gewoon een vraag (die zomaar in me op kwam) als je niet wilt antwoorden hoeft dat niet.

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Trlijk bepaal je dat voor jezelf, mag ik dan misschien ook voor mijzelf bepalen of ik er nieuwsgierig naar ben of niet?
> het is gewoon een vraag (die zomaar in me op kwam) als je niet wilt antwoorden hoeft dat niet.*


 Ik snap de sprong die je maakt gewoon ff niet.....
En wat voor meerwaarde heeft mijn of iemand anders antwoord?
Stel ik zeg : ja ik heb al die dingen gedaan.
Verandert de zaak daardoor?
Mag het dan opeens wel?

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Trlijk bepaal je dat voor jezelf, mag ik dan misschien ook voor mijzelf bepalen of ik er nieuwsgierig naar ben of niet?
> het is gewoon een vraag (die zomaar in me op kwam) als je niet wilt antwoorden hoeft dat niet.*


Je hebt gelijk.
Een ieder bepaalt voor zichzelf of ie als maagd het huwelijk in gaat, of daarvoor al actief is of helemaal nooit trouwt en toch sex heeft.
Welke vorm van sex mag je ook helemaal zelf weten.
Wanneer je ontmaagd bent, ieder zn eigen definitie.
De hypocriete Marokkaanse is: als het vliesje intact blijft kun je bewijzen dat je maagd bent.

De islam stelt dat niemand nooit niet sex voor het huwelijk mag hebben. Aan jou hoe hier mee om te gaan.

Erg simpel.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *Ik snap de sprong die je maakt gewoon ff niet.....
> En wat voor meerwaarde heeft mijn of iemand anders antwoord?
> Stel ik zeg : ja ik heb al die dingen gedaan.
> Verandert de zaak daardoor?
> Mag het dan opeens wel?*


zie je
je begrijpt me verkeerd.
als je nee zegt. zeg ik: Ow  :grote grijns: 
als je ja zegt. zeg ik ook: Ow!  :grote grijns: 




herhaling: ik vroeg het me alleen opeens af,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
wat is jouw probleem dan?
anders negeer je die vraag toch gewoon?

----------


## izri1972

Er komt een ventje van een jaar of zes bij een prof voetbalclub de poort binnenlopen met een nogal sterk verhaal. 
Hij beweert nl. dat als hij eens 10 strafschoppen op hun keeper zou mogen nemen,hij ze er alle 10 in zou schieten.

Afijn, de profclub is altijd wel in voor talentjes en geeft het jochie een kans. 
Terwijl de keeper bijna klaar is met zijn warming-up komt het jochie het veld op met een muts op zijn kop, 
een emmer water in zijn hand en een bal onder zijn arm. 
De keeper bekijkt alles eens, fronst zijn wenkbrauwen en geeft het jochie een hand, waarna ze besluiten te beginnen. 
Het jochie legt de bal op de stip, doet zijn muts af, dompelt deze helemaal onder in de emmer water, 
zet die muts weer op en neemt een aanloop. 
Hij schiet de bal strak in het hoekie; de keeper is kansloos.

Dit tafereel herhaalt zich 9 keer en voordat de 10e wordt genomen neemt bij de keeper de spanning toe. 
"Het lukt een prof niet eens om er 10 achter elkaar bij mij in te schieten,dus dit jochie MAG niet slagen in zijn missie", denkt hij.

Afijn, het jochie legt de bal weer neer, doopt de muts weer in de emmer met water, 
zet de muts weer op en neemt zijn laatste aanloop terwijl het water werkelijk langs zijn koppie zeikt.

De keeper wordt zeer professioneel in de verkeerde hoek gestuurd, de bal gaat erin en de keeper heeft echt de kolere in........
Toch erg nieuwsgierig geworden besluit de keeper het ventje naar diens geheim te vragen en zegt: 
"H, vertel mij eens........je was nogal overtuigd van jouw succes en je hebt het nog waargemaakt ook.......wat is nou jouw geheim"?

Het jochie antwoordt: Nou, dat heb ik van mijn vader geleerd...... die zegt altijd:
" Zolang die muts maar goed nat is, gaat ie er altijd in"!

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door izri1972_ 
> *Er komt een ventje van een jaar of zes bij een prof voetbalclub de poort binnenlopen met een nogal sterk verhaal. 
> Hij beweert nl. dat als hij eens 10 strafschoppen op hun keeper zou mogen nemen,hij ze er alle 10 in zou schieten.
> 
> Afijn, de profclub is altijd wel in voor talentjes en geeft het jochie een kans. 
> Terwijl de keeper bijna klaar is met zijn warming-up komt het jochie het veld op met een muts op zijn kop, 
> een emmer water in zijn hand en een bal onder zijn arm. 
> De keeper bekijkt alles eens, fronst zijn wenkbrauwen en geeft het jochie een hand, waarna ze besluiten te beginnen. 
> Het jochie legt de bal op de stip, doet zijn muts af, dompelt deze helemaal onder in de emmer water, 
> ...


  :lol:

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Ik had laatst een discussie met een marokkaans meisje op school, zij is nog wel maagd, maar doet aan orale seks. Ze weet zelf ook wel dat wat zij doet niet goed is. Maar ze zei dat orale seks wel mag als je getrouwd bent. 
> Is dat zo?
> 
> Zijn orale en anale seks niet allebei haram?
> 
> Of ben ik nou verkeerd ingelicht? 
> 
> 
> ...


Het is inderdaad haraam (verboden) voor een man om zijn echtgenote te benaderen middels haar anus. Alhamdolillah heeft Allah ons de Profeet en de Koran gestuurd die ons de beste weg doet aanwijzen.

Je haalde drie verschillende verhalen naar voren die de daad haraam verklaren en waarbij alle drie de verhalen dezelfde Aya (vers : Soera Alaqra) in de koran is geopenbaard?

De aya is maar slechts een keer geopenbaard en wordt niet meer in de koran herhaald.
Daarnaast weet je niet hoeveel tijd er tussen de verschillende verhalen zit.
Tenzij deze gebeurtenissen allemaal in een nacht hebben afgespeeld, maar dat betwijfel ik.

Dit Vers: * Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen*  
In dit vers zit een duidelijke wijsheid zoals vele van de verzen in de Koran.
Allah swt zegt hierin Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie en vooral de wijsheid die in het gekozen woord  Akker ligt, is essentieel voor de lezer.

Als je kijkt naar de betekenis van het woord  akker, dan zie al snel dat het gaat om een stuk grond dat bewerkt wordt. 
Als je dat stuk grond ploegt en zaait, zal na een tijd van verloop iets uit dat stuk grond uit komen. Een vrucht is ontstaan.
Alleen in een vruchtbare grond kun je iets zaaien en alleen vruchtbare grond kan een vrucht geven.


*komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie wensen* 

Benader het stuk grond dat je wilt bewerken (ploegen) op de manier die jij wenst en hoe jij wenst. 
Zolang je maar een vruchtbare gedeelte benaderd.
Al zou je duizend jaar kunnen wachten op iets wat je in een onvruchtbare grond (in dit geval de anus) zou planten, zou je nooit een vrucht kunnen krijgen.

Allah heeft de vrouw geschapen opdat de man bij haar rust kan vinden.
Maar ook om de voortplanting van de mens, heeft Allah de vrouw geschapen.

En zelfs degene die ervan houden om hun vrouw doormiddel van anus te benaderen weten dat alleen via de vagina iets kunt realiseren.

En hoe zou je nou als man zijnde deze  ni3ma (vagina) die de zwakke man als gunst heeft gekregen van Allah om zich mee te kunnen kleden (geestelijke kleding wel te verstaan) kunnen ruilen voor iets wat vies en onnatuurlijks is (anus).

De wijsheid van de koran is groot en die van Allah is nog groter.

Alhamdollihal bi ni3matihi tatimmoe salihaat.

----------


## Origi

Moslims mogen toch helemaal niet aan seks doen?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *Moslims mogen toch helemaal niet aan seks doen?*


 :lol: 



 :vingers:  , elke moslim, behalve jij

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *omdat jij dat zegt? Nee!
> omdat ik zeg dat ik vind dat je pas ontmaagd bent als je vaginale seks hebt gehad?..ja..  
> 
> jah, jullie hebben gelijk wat dat betreft.
> 
> 
> doeg*


je bent dus echt achterlijk of zie je het als een excuus om alles te kunnen doen aangezien je niet vaginaal wordt genakt?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *je bent dus echt achterlijk of zie je het als een excuus om alles te kunnen doen aangezien je niet vaginaal wordt genakt?*


Je leest niet.......NEE IK BEN NIET DOM, OMDAT JULLIE DAT ZEGGEN
JA IK BEN WEL DOM, OMDAT IK DT IDD DACHT
WAT DUS VERKEERD WAS.

See, ik geef toe dat ik fout dacht, nogmaals: IK GEEF TOE..

wat nou?  :maf3:

----------


## Origi

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
>  , elke moslim, behalve jij*


Was maar een grapje,
niet zo _vingeren_.

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Je leest niet.......NEE IK BEN NIET DOM, OMDAT JULLIE DAT ZEGGEN
> JA IK BEN WEL DOM, OMDAT IK DT IDD DACHT
> WAT DUS VERKEERD WAS.
> 
> See, ik geef toe dat ik fout dacht, nogmaals: IK GEEF TOE..
> 
> wat nou? *


eeh nu ga je branden he  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *eeh nu ga je branden he *


mag ik even kotsen?

ik doe die dingen niet..maar goed je gelooft me tog niet..
ik heb wel altijd gedacht dat je geen maagd meer was wanneer je 'het' gedaan had...


 :kwaad:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Ik had laatst een discussie met een marokkaans meisje op school, zij is nog wel maagd, maar doet aan orale seks. Ze weet zelf ook wel dat wat zij doet niet goed is. Maar ze zei dat orale seks wel mag als je getrouwd bent. 
> Is dat zo?
> 
> Zijn orale en anale seks niet allebei haram?
> 
> Of ben ik nou verkeerd ingelicht? 
> 
> 
> ...




Zeg nou maar gewoon dat jij Ut bent.. :hihi: ..

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Zeg nou maar gewoon dat jij Ut bent....*


de tweede...

doe niet zo kinderachtig  :moe: 

aan walgelijke reacties heb ik niets, btw, ik weet nu genoeg, mensen hoeven niet meer te reageren.

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *de tweede...
> 
> doe niet zo kinderachtig 
> 
> aan walgelijke reacties heb ik niets, btw, ik weet nu genoeg, mensen hoeven niet meer te reageren.*





Oehlala.. Op je teentjes getrapt?  :hihi:  ...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Oehlala.. Op je teentjes getrapt?  ...*


ik niet

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik niet*




Yeah boogie boogie..  :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Yeah boogie boogie..  ...*


wat boogie boogie a meid, ik ben het echt niet


mazzel  :grote grijns:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *wat boogie boogie a meid, ik ben het echt niet
> 
> 
> mazzel *




Just boogie.. :tik: ..


Ennuh ik liep maar wat te dollen.. :tik: ..



Mzzl.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Just boogie....
> 
> 
> Ennuh ik liep maar wat te dollen....
> 
> 
> 
> Mzzl.*


is goed lieverd  :blauwe kus:  

ik ben niet boos ofzo hoor  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *is goed lieverd  
> 
> ik ben niet boos ofzo hoor *




Dan is Ut goed.. :blauwe kus: ..

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Dan is Ut goed....*



QoesJah (K)



ik ga nu, 

doeg  :zwaai:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *QoesJah (K)
> 
> 
> 
> ik ga nu, 
> 
> doeg *



Doedoei.. :tik: ..



(K)Trug..

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *mag ik even kotsen?
> 
> ik doe die dingen niet..maar goed je gelooft me tog niet..
> ik heb wel altijd gedacht dat je geen maagd meer was wanneer je 'het' gedaan had...
> 
> 
> *


Van mij mag je... ga je gang  :kotsen2:  

Dat heb ik niet gezegd jij maakt het ervan dat ik je niet geloof dus ja... Vooroordelen he  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Van mij mag je... ga je gang  
> 
> Dat heb ik niet gezegd jij maakt het ervan dat ik je niet geloof dus ja... Vooroordelen he *


neej zo kom je bij mij over  :moe:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *neej zo kom je bij mij over *


Ja oftewel jij maakt het ervan dat ik je niet geloof  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ja oftewel jij maakt het ervan dat ik je niet geloof *


geloof je me dan?  :moe:

----------


## Ins

Hel-lloohoo...Die meid is niet getrouwd en doet aan orale seks. Kunnen jullie niet lezen ofzo? Hoe kunnen jullie dat goedkeuren. Voor haar zijn beide oraal en anaal haraam.

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *geloof je me dan? *


Moet ik iedereen geloven dan?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Moet ik iedereen geloven dan?*


zeg ik dat?

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *zeg ik dat?*


Nee dat vraag k aan jou  :hihi:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Nee dat vraag k aan jou *


en je wacht op een antwoord?

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *en je wacht op een antwoord?*


Eeeeeeeeeh nee zeg ik dat dan??

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Eeeeeeeeeh nee zeg ik dat dan??*


zeg ik dat jij dat gezegd hebt dan?

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *zeg ik dat jij dat gezegd hebt dan?*


je vraagt het  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *je vraagt het *


t zal wel..waarom ben je moe?

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *t zal wel..waarom ben je moe?*


Ben niet  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ben niet *


och jah, je komt alleen  :moe:  over

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *Orale sex?
> 
> Moet een ieder voor zichzelf weten vind ik.
> is niet verboden dus als men het lekker vind *


 Ze3ma jij de niggerlover heeft nooit bamboelippen of een stofzuiger op haar clitoris gekregen...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Ze3ma jij de niggerlover heeft nooit bamboelippen of een stofzuiger op haar clitoris gekregen...*


walgelijke opmerking  :moe:

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *walgelijke opmerking *


 De waarheid is meestal walgelijk.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *De waarheid is meestal walgelijk.*


 :ego:  ken je haar persoonlijk dan?

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> * ken je haar persoonlijk dan?*


 Yep, zij woont enkele straten verder.Iedereen in de buurt kent haar.Persoonlijk bezocht ik haar ook vroeger,tot ik erachter kwam dat zij ook negers als klant had.. en toen heb ik haar nooit mr bezocht.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Yep, zij woont enkele straten verder.Iedereen in de buurt kent haar.Persoonlijk bezocht ik haar ook vroeger,tot ik erachter kwam dat zij ook negers als klant had.. en toen heb ik haar nooit mr bezocht.*



dat meen je niet..


ben je nu dingen aan het verzinnen wella?

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *och jah, je komt alleen  over*


dat zeggen ze wel eens vaker ja  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *dat zeggen ze wel eens vaker ja *


misschien moet je eens wat vrolijker kijken

zoiets:



 :grote grijns:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *misschien moet je eens wat vrolijker kijken
> 
> zoiets:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lukt niet  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Lukt niet *


moet je naar een plastisch chirurg...hij kan je een eeuwige lach geven

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *moet je naar een plastisch chirurg...hij kan je een eeuwige lach geven*


Nee is haraam  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Nee is haraam *


dat is waar,

maar jij bent natuurlijk helemaal halal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *dat is waar,
> 
> maar jij bent natuurlijk helemaal halal *


Bijna ja  :hihi:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Bijna ja *


tazz nu kan je ze3ma opeens wel lachen


wa'evah  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *tazz nu kan je ze3ma opeens wel lachen
> 
> 
> wa'evah *


 :haha: 

Wat ist ben je jaloers? Waarom ben je jaloers? Waarom?  :hihi:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *
> 
> Wat ist ben je jaloers? Waarom ben je jaloers? Waarom? *


jaloers?
op een jongen?  :argwaan:  



jah tuurlijk..ik wil je geweldige gevoel voor humor..

en je o zo sexy lach :  :hihi:  


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

maar verder gaat alles goed?


ook thuis?

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *jaloers?
> op een jongen?  
> 
> 
> 
> jah tuurlijk..ik wil je geweldige gevoel voor humor..
> 
> en je o zo sexy lach :  
> ...


Ja dat overkomt je wel vaker alleen besef je het niet.  :hihi: 

Meerdere mensen willen dat alleen zit dat er niet in  :ego: 

Goed hoor hamdoelillah thuis ook...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ja dat overkomt je wel vaker alleen besef je het niet. 
> 
> Meerdere mensen willen dat alleen zit dat er niet in 
> 
> Goed hoor hamdoelillah thuis ook...*



geloof me, op dit moment ben ik echt op niemand jaloers, en ga niet zeggen dat ik wel jaloers ben..want je kent me niet  :grote grijns: 

en je lach (...) voor het geval je het niet begrepen hebt..ik bedoelde het sarcastisch.. ik wil niet een lach hebben waarbij het lijkt alsof je zit te poepen..


enne..houwe zo!  :duim:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *geloof me, op dit moment ben ik echt op niemand jaloers, en ga niet zeggen dat ik wel jaloers ben..want je kent me niet 
> 
> en je lach (...) voor het geval je het niet begrepen hebt..ik bedoelde het sarcastisch.. ik wil niet een lach hebben waarbij het lijkt alsof je zit te poepen..
> 
> 
> enne..houwe zo! *


 :moe: 

Hoe wist jij dat ik op de wc zat?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *
> 
> Hoe wist jij dat ik op de wc zat?*



gokje  :moe:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *gokje *


wist je dat gokken haraam is  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *wist je dat gokken haraam is *


ik gok toch op niks  :moe:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik gok toch op niks *


jawel je gokte  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *jawel je gokte *


als jij het zegt
















 :moe:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *als jij het zegt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *yep*



...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tazboy

Vraag de eigenaresse van Studio Martis wat wel en niet kan.

Zij is Marokaans

Studio Martis BV 

Volgens mij verkopen ze daar van alles wat Haram is  :melig2:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *... *


wat ist meid??

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *wat ist meid??*



sinds wanneer vraag jij je dat af?  :eyebrow:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *sinds wanneer vraag jij je dat af? *


Altijd al maar dat had je niet in de gaten  :hihi:

----------


## takezdak

ik heb gehoord dat anaal sex helemaal haram is na of voor het huwelijk  :tik:  groetjes  :zwaai:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Altijd al maar dat had je niet in de gaten *


ik denk niet dat mand het door had

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik denk niet dat mand het door had*


jawel ikke  :hihi:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *jawel ikke *


  :tik:  

ehh je hoort zeker ook stemmen in je hoofd, stemmen die je vertellen hoe liefje wel niet bent  :nerveus:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> * 
> 
> ehh je hoort zeker ook stemmen in je hoofd, stemmen die je vertellen hoe liefje wel niet bent *


Nee ze zeiden dat ik jou liefje was  :lachu:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> * 
> 
> ehh je hoort zeker ook stemmen in je hoofd, stemmen die je vertellen hoe lief<->je wel niet bent *



wah ha je dan hea?  :melig2:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Nee ze zeiden dat ik jou liefje was *


dat zijn azjnoen, moe je nie in gelove  :blij:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *dat zijn azjnoen, moe je nie in gelove *


jawel die bestaan wist je dat niet??

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *jawel die bestaan wist je dat niet??*


ik zeg niet dat ze niet bestaan a ***** ik bedoel dat je niet moet geloven wat ze tegen je zeggen..(tenzij ze zeggen dat je NIET mijn liefje bent  :hihi:  )

 :handbang:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik zeg niet dat ze niet bestaan a ***** ik bedoel dat je niet moet geloven wat ze tegen je zeggen..(tenzij ze zeggen dat je NIET mijn liefje bent  )
> 
> *


Jij zit in de ontkenningsfase.. Ik begrijp het...

----------


## parido

> _Geplaatst door SportFreak_ 
> *je hebt TheArab geil gemaakt daarom reageert hij zo *




haahahahhahaah  :maroc:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Jij zit in de ontkenningsfase.. Ik begrijp het...*


die zjnoen zijn gevaarlijk voor je  :alien:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *die zjnoen zijn gevaarlijk voor je *


Die zjnoens bij jou laten je ontkennen dat is pas gevaarlijk!  :hihi:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Die zjnoens bij jou laten je ontkennen dat is pas gevaarlijk! *


wees niet bang, ik hoor geen stemmen in mijn hoofd.  :blozen:  


maar ik ga me nu ff kapot lachen op marokko.nl  :hihi:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *wees niet bang, ik hoor geen stemmen in mijn hoofd.  
> 
> 
> maar ik ga me nu ff kapot lachen op marokko.nl *


Ik weet het het is je hart die spreekt  :hihi: 

marokko.nl?? wat is dat???

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ik weet het het is je hart die spreekt 
> 
> marokko.nl?? wat is dat???*


 :hihi:  jij bent hard...

site voor hoogopgeleide marokkanen 

 :zozo:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> * jij bent hard...
> 
> site voor hoogopgeleide marokkanen 
> 
> *


Ik heb een hart, maar ik ben niet hard  :grote grijns: 

Aka site voor kneuzen...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Ik heb een hart, maar ik ben niet hard 
> 
> Aka site voor kneuzen...*


Je Bent Hard  :mrt:  

Pff helemaal geen site voor kneuzen, zijn net mensen joh!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Je Bent Hard  
> 
> Pff helemaal geen site voor kneuzen, zijn net mensen joh! *


Nee hoor ik ben zacht  :stout: 

Blije site blije mensen...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Nee hoor ik ben zacht 
> 
> Blije site blije mensen...*



zacht  :hihi:  

ze komen daar idd voor de vrolijke kleurtjes en voor die emoticons die van alles kunnen..

alleen als ik die avatars en ondertekeningen zie raak geirriteerd..




















maar goed, de strijd gaat verder  :duivels: 

 :regie:  Jij hebt zjnoen in je kp!!

 :tik:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *zacht  
> 
> ze komen daar idd voor de vrolijke kleurtjes en voor die emoticons die van alles kunnen..
> 
> alleen als ik die avatars en ondertekeningen zie raak geirriteerd..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeker zacht  :stout:  

Daarom mijn ava en sig is gewoon cool op dat plaatje na die niet meer werkt  :frons: 

Maar goed...













































Jij zit in de ontkenningsfase!!

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Zeker zacht  
> 
> Daarom mijn ava en sig is gewoon cool op dat plaatje na die niet meer werkt 
> 
> Maar goed...
> 
> Jij zit in de ontkenningsfase!!*


Neej bij hunnie staat er...''Fatima, Hafida, Sou3ad, Zijn De Beste!!  :boogie: ''

dat werkt echt op mijn zenuwen..




















Ik zit niet in een ontkenningsfase!! Dat zeggen alle stalkers trouwens..
Je houdt van me..maar je ontkent het!  :knipoog: 

 :jammer:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Neej bij hunnie staat er...''Fatima, Hafida, Sou3ad, Zijn De Beste!! ''
> 
> dat werkt echt op mijn zenuwen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik zit niet in een ontkenningsfase!! Dat zeggen alle stalkers trouwens..
> ...


Daarom mijne is cool  :hihi: 































































Begin je weer  :jammer:  Ben alles behalve een stalker  :ego:  Ben een ...........  :stout:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Begin je weer  Ben alles behalve een stalker  Ben een ........... *



stalker?

 :hihi:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *stalker?
> 
> *


Je valt in de herhaling  :moe: 

Ik ben een arbeider  :grote grijns:  As a matter of fact ik moet maar richting werk gaan. Adios!  :zwaai:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Je valt in de herhaling 
> 
> Ik ben een arbeider  As a matter of fact ik moet maar richting werk gaan. Adios! *



Slaaf  :moe: 

Doeg!!


als je trg komt...


 :blowen:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Slaaf 
> 
> Doeg!!
> 
> 
> als je trg komt...
> 
> 
> *


?? Beter dan doelloos thuis zitten en no income  :grote grijns: 

Ik rook niet noch blowen en andere shit  :moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *?? Beter dan doelloos thuis zitten en no income 
> 
> Ik rook niet noch blowen en andere shit *



Goedzo jongen!  :grote grijns: 


dat is niet meer dan normaal dat je dat niet doet hoor  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## parido

is het nou haram of niet ( orale en anale sex )

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door parido_ 
> *is het nou haram of niet ( orale en anale sex )*


anaal wel

oraal niet

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Goedzo jongen! 
> 
> 
> dat is niet meer dan normaal dat je dat niet doet hoor *


Weet ik

Voor sommige niet...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Weet ik
> 
> Voor sommige niet...*


Niet zo zelfverzekerd..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




helaas, maar daar hoor ik (jij) niet bij  :grote grijns:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Niet zo zelfverzekerd..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helaas, maar daar hoor ik (jij) niet bij *


Oh ja??  :Confused: 

Hoezo helaas??

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Oh ja?? 
> 
> Hoezo helaas??*


jah  :eyebrow:  


helaas dat het voor sommige niet zo vanzelfsprekend is, got it?  :grote grijns:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *jah  
> 
> 
> helaas dat het voor sommige niet zo vanzelfsprekend is, got it? *


Nou nee

Tja kan he...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Nou nee
> 
> Tja kan he...*


ik vind van wel..

jah dat kan, maar het mag niet he  :moe:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik vind van wel..
> 
> jah dat kan, maar het mag niet he *


Whatevva...

Tja er mag zoveel niet he...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Whatevva...
> 
> Tja er mag zoveel niet he...*


 :ego: 


Vind je wel jammer he  :nerveus:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Vind je wel jammer he *


 :grote grijns: 

Nou nee je moet er mee leren leven...

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *
> 
> Nou nee je moet er mee leren leven...*


ik hoef het niet te leren, kan het al...

hoe lang moet je nog leren?  :grote grijns:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik hoef het niet te leren, kan het al...
> 
> hoe lang moet je nog leren? *


Wie zegt dat ik nog moet leren?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Wie zegt dat ik nog moet leren?*


ik vraag het je ook  :blozen:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *ik vraag het je ook *


Begrijpend lezen is kennelijk nog echt moeilijk voor je..

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *Begrijpend lezen is kennelijk nog echt moeilijk voor je..*


tuurlijk, ik ben dom, ik kan niet lezen, zit in een ontkenningsfase, doe stoer met mijn watskeburt immitatie, k merk dat je mij niet mag...

mag ik misschien weten wat de reden is dat je nog reageert?

 :roken:

----------


## VeGeTo

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *tuurlijk, ik ben dom, ik kan niet lezen, zit in een ontkenningsfase, doe stoer met mijn watskeburt immitatie, k merk dat je mij niet mag...
> 
> mag ik misschien weten wat de reden is dat je nog reageert?
> 
> *


I made my point, vanaf nu dus niet meer  :grote grijns:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door VeGeTo_ 
> *I made my point, vanaf nu dus niet meer *



 :zegniets:

----------


## buster

Ontopic,
een goede moslim zal niet aan seks doen voor het huwelijk (ook de man niet), 
en dan kun je gaan muggeziften voor jezelf, dat alle seksuele handelingen zonder penetratie geen sex is.

Ben ik het dus niet mee eens.
Boat is boat, fuck is fuck.

Persoonlijk vind ik het niet erg wat je voorkeur is qua sexuele handelingen.
Iedereen moet doen wat hij of zij wilt.

En als ware gelovige zul je iemand anders niet veroordelen hierover, dat doet diegene hierboven.

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door buster_ 
> *Ontopic,
> een goede moslim zal niet aan seks doen voor het huwelijk (ook de man niet), 
> en dan kun je gaan muggeziften voor jezelf, dat alle seksuele handelingen zonder penetratie geen sex is.
> 
> Ben ik het dus niet mee eens.
> Boat is boat, fuck is fuck.
> 
> Persoonlijk vind ik het niet erg wat je voorkeur is qua sexuele handelingen.
> ...



helemaal gelijk hebbie  :grote grijns: 

kom ook eens in het wie schrijft die blijft forum  :tong uitsteken:

----------

